# who bred with my fish



## skull (Jun 11, 2016)

hey guys 
I have what I thought was a male electric johanni
which now appears to be a female pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos or melachromis which looks like is holding
who has she bred with as I only have one of this species
tank mates are ; red empress , electric yellow hap , flame back , electric blue , red kadango , male kribensis ,ob marbled peacock , plus some other fish that I think could not be possible clown loach , bristlenose , jewel cichlid 
so any ideas would help my best bet is the kribensis as they have similar body shape but not sure 
any help would be great 
thanks 
skull


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Add the Krib to the cannot be possible list, as Kribs are cave spawners, not mouthbrooders. Any of the Malawian Cichlids are possibilities.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

It could really be any of the mouthbrooders and you probably have no shot at figuring it out until the fish get to a decent size... you may see some indications early like if some fry have OB spots then you know its that one. My question back to you is - Does it matter? I would not recommend keeping the fry alive unless you really want a tank of your hybrid fish that you personally keep forever. In general, they should not be sold.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or given away.


----------



## skull (Jun 11, 2016)

yeah im intrested to know because as I believe these fish are the same species just variaritions its
common knowledge they will breed in the tank so they would breed in wild and if so I would
say it is the reason we have so many awesome cichlids 
skull


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't altogether uncommon, for some females to "breed" on their own, as in no fertilization and still carry the eggs for up to six days. Perhaps the eggs aren't even fertilized, but you shall find out soon enough.


----------



## skull (Jun 11, 2016)

okay figured out it was a maigano that bred with my ob peacock only managed to save 2 babies but looking okay so far are about 6-7 mm at moment 
skull


----------



## skull (Jun 11, 2016)

update still not sure who bred with her the 2 babies are about 2 cm clearly have blue on them but with vertical bars not horizontal like a magaino any idears
skull


----------



## skull (Jun 11, 2016)

dj ransome any opinion have vertical bars but broken up having a slightly bigger body shape than the slender shape of magaino
if u have no interest in cross breeds but your opinion would be nice 
skull


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a hard time with ID even for pure fish. But the maingano could have spawned with the OB peacock...OB peacocks are part mbuna already.

I don't mix these fish and I don't save hybrid fry so I have little experience about whether one cross is more likely than another.

But question: Why does it matter to you who bred with who? You just want to enjoy the fish, right?


----------



## skull (Jun 11, 2016)

yes I do but you seem to be the man so I was after your opinion glad I got your attention I agree it was the ob and I tell you brother they look awesome
but question so your saying if you have fish that cross breed you kill the fry im confused I find it a liitle difficult to believe none of these fish cross breed in wild 
which common sense tells me some of the fish we think or are told is a genuine species is actually a variation and not actually a hybrid of that species to me if to different species breed that's a hybrid not two fish from the same genus
but its all here say 20 years go you could not get any of the cichlids we have today did all these species just magicly appear I think not so they evolved or were cross bred to give us what we have today
peacock is a peacock just different versions so if 2 different ones breed its still a peacock yes 
skull


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Read up on how the cichlids of Lake Malawi evolved and you will see why, for Rift Lake fish in particular, hobbyists want to preserve the pure collection points. The Rift Lakes are famous for their evolutionary story.

Although the fish have been known to hybridize in the lake, it is the exception rather than the rule. Most often when the fish can swim away and find their own species, they will. But our glass boxes prevent that so for hobbyists like me that want to see in my tank something I might see in the Lake, we try to choose a stocking with minimal crossbreeding risk.

I've only euthanized hybrids once...not something I want to repeat.


----------

